
When there are too many administrators, which ones do *you* fire? - jseliger
http://jakeseliger.com/2015/10/16/when-there-are-too-many-administrators-which-ones-do-you-fire/
======
tsotha
If you can't fire the diversicrats you should probably just give up and accept
mediocrity.

